# Single Garage ...Will it fit?



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok, I've posted some stuff up to get some info on the mk3 TT/TTS but I have a random question and following a post I've found (while googling lol) on the MK1 forum, I'm just wondering if anyone has measurements of their garage for comparison? I know its a rather sad thing but I'd reeeally like it to fit in the garage when I'm going for one of these.

I have been a bit pedantic with it and already measured my single garage. Give or take any wonky wall in it I measured the width in the middle of it from side to side and more importantly the door frame, which it needs to get through. I think the door frame is my main concern as inside it should be big enough.. according to TT sizes I keep seeing online. And yes I will be looking for one with the electric mirrors as these apparently are an option! (are they standard on TTS?)

Garage width - 2450mm approx
Garage length - 4980mm approx

*Garage door frame width - 2030mm approx*

Thanks for any help! I know there can't be many measuring their garage randomly but thought I'd ask. lol


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Why not test drive a mk3 TT to your home and physically try it on for size. You must have an Audi dealership near by

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It will fit if you let the passenger out first.
Problem with the TT is the door hinges don't like 'in between' and spring open. I'd stick a bit of foam up the opening wall to save door edges


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine fits in a single garage no problem, the old door was a bit of an issue with the springs down the side but I've swapped to a Hormann where the runners sit inside the garage.

I can just about open the drivers door fully but have some foam on the walls just in case.

Passenger has to get out on the drive.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The additional width of the mirrors won't be here nor there as you can't get out of the car once the door is open by the amount the mirror sticks out anyway.

What is useful is that if you hold the unlock button down you can lower the window making getting in much much easier. Likewise you can put the window up again when you lock it.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Haven't got any measurements but mine fits it our single garage. When the mirrors (widest bit) are level with the door frame there's about 1.5-2 inches at either side. The front parking sensors also help - they're on the step before the solid beep at both sides - if either of them has the solid beep then I'm too close to that side and usually reposition the car slightly, though after a while I get positioning just about right every time now.

I also have some polystyrene attached to the wall where the drivers door opens (passenger needs to get out before going in). Our garage does help as it is about a foot wider once you've got through the door so I position the car at an angle so the drivers door opens easier.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I have parked all 3 generations of the TT in my single garage, I have taken precautions and put polystyrene panels on the wall adjacent to both doors. You are right the frame is normally the narrowest part. Years ago I ran electricity out to my gaarge and fitted an electric door opener. Over the years I've had some near misses so around 6 months ago I designed a laser based parking system which means I can get my car into the garage at precisely the same path each time..this has taken all my anxiety away as I approach the garage. It's quite a simple design using a line laser which is turned on and off with the door opening/lights....It works a treat!


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I use a tennis ball on a piece of string hanging down. I park so it touches A pillar on passenger side. Means I am within cm of being as far left as possible and correct distance in.


----------



## smh (Jun 27, 2017)

I garage my TT mk3 each night and my garage has the following dimensions:

Garage opening: 214cm
Width after opening: 350cm (26cm on drivers side, 10cm on passenger side in addition to width of garage opening)
Length: 482cm

I have put foam and carpet on the wall where the door opens to prevent any damage to the door.

Getting out of the car requires pinpoint positioning in the garage but its easy once you have done it a few times. That said you probably don't want to put on too much weight 

As was mentioned you may want to do a test drive and ask to see if it fits the garage as your garage opening size is probably the biggest challenge, I did this a few years ago with my old A4 to see if that fitted, which it did.

I have to admit that I rule out many cars when choosing a new one simply as they are too wide for the garage, unfortunately cars seem to be getting ever wider with each new model.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've had and owned Mks 1,2 & 3 in my garage. With the Mk3 there's about 25-30mm either side of the mirrors when going in. I try to keep the passenger mirror as close as possible to the door frame. I have a piece of carpet on the wall to open my door against.


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the replies! Much appreciated. Nearest Audi dealer is a little while away but not a silly distance. I went in to see a 65' TTS in person not long ago. I did get offered to take one away for a couple hours but when I emailed as requested about it I got no reply.. Checked the site a day or so later and it was sold, but still.. Could have replied (good service there Audi..).

I'm still in two minds whther to get an 2.0 S-line or put more by and get the TTS (likely the tts cos they only seem to be a few grand more in some cases with not tht much more miles). So asking to borrow a car when your not buying new or maybe not even one they have in stock currently prob wont go well lol I even looked to see if there is rentals for a day but hard to find in Scotland for the 2015upwards models.

I will likely mark the inside of the garage to aide parking ive no issue doing it i just want to make sure it goes in lol its the only sports coupe I can find that will fit... That I want and has what im after.

The Zed left last year due to change in house so ive had a 15 plate fiesta for a bit (loving it.. Not) and i keep reading that the mk3 is no wider than it?? It cant be right lol yet ive parked next to one and it might be lol just the body is narrower in the fiesta but mirrors stick out more. Anyway ill find a way to get one and try. Just want to know peoples thoughts on the sizes


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Wish I could get mine in the garage but unfortunately the nine motorbikes take up too much space!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The 2.0 is a very nice car and won't disappoint but IMO the TTS is even better and all the standard equipment is much greater than the price difference.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Know exacty where you are coming from

I have the same, single garage, tight as .... I've screwed rubber mats to the wall pillars, about 3 inches with mirrors open to squeeze in,

Getting out of the car a squeeze.

Going to get power folding mirrors fitted. Installing a front camera with parking lines as well (on my list to do).


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Drop the window with the remote (long press). It's much easier to get in with a tight space when the glass is down.


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

Pipe insulation foam on the garage door frames either side and carpet on the walls works for me. Parked both mk2 and mk3 in the garage although only an inch or so either side of each wing mirror to spare. Tricky to judge first time, but soon became second nature.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

My TTS fitted fine with space both sides and no need to put anything on the walls. i could even open the passenger door if i needed to get something out.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I am so worried about this. I know the car will fit but I'm not too sure I'll be able to get out!  :lol:

I have tried the wifes MK2 TT roadster in the garage and it was tight, so much for the TT being a small car!


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

The hardest part is actually getting in - getting out is easy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Barmybob said:


> I am so worried about this. I know the car will fit but I'm not too sure I'll be able to get out!  :lol:
> 
> I have tried the wifes MK2 TT roadster in the garage and it was tight, so much for the TT being a small car!


Mk2 TT width = 1842 (1952 with mirrors)
Mk3 TT width = 1832 (1966 with mirrors)

So there you are. The Mk3 might be overall wider but the actual bodywork is 10 mm narrower which is what counts when it comes to access. Although 10 mm ain't much.
Good job you didn't get the Z4 that's 1864 mm.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Good job you didn't get the Z4 that's 1864 mm.


I know and longer too, I seem to remember. I would have had to leave the roof down and clamber out somehow :lol:

Good to see that the car is a little narrower, though it still looks like I will have to do some work in the personal girth department :roll:


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I came up with what I thought would be the ideal solution.

I bought my first Mk3 TT and *then* built my garage to the ideal single car size. Then promptly filled it with motorbikes, push bikes etc etc, so the TT no longer fits :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just to show it does fit, standard single garage. Getting out of the car requires less contorting with the window fully down!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Barmybob said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job you didn't get the Z4 that's 1864 mm.
> ...


I'm sure you can sort something out, maybe along these lines ......


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Well I found these two below (hopes pics upload correctly). I just kept seeing different sizes so I'm hesitant in believing but found these two size blueprints and ... strangely yes the TTS although a wider body is minutely narrower than a MK3 TTS, has to be the roof height making it look wider or the fiesta is just fat lol. Well if my fiesta fits according to the pics so should the TTS. Don't think my old 350Z would have, but I don't have to worry about that just now * silently cries * lol

Main issue was the width for the garage frame, 1973 for Fiesta with mirrors out and as you guys said 1966 for TT... and the fiesta can get in with some small room either side with the mirrors out.... huzzah. One less thing to worry about (I'm still trying to decide TT S-Line or TTS but I won't rush this lol)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

AMT said:


> One less thing to worry about (I'm still trying to decide TT S-Line or TTS but I won't rush this lol)


Not sure if your aware but Audi have a promotion on approved used cars until the end of the month. It's 2 year warranty, 2 years roadside assistance and 2 free services. Quite a good deal, if your a cash buyer just take the minimum finance amount which is £7500 and then after collecting the car call vwfs and withdraw from the finance agreement within 14 days. You still get to keep the promotion warranty etc and only pay a few £s in interest.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Its a squeeze through the door but lots of room at the front. Squeeze to get in and out.

I have one of these as well so I know when to stop exactly:-


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I have the cheapskate version, a mark on the wall I line the door mirror up to :lol:


----------

